# Other then commisions I draw for myself...myself?



## Zeorymer0015 (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is where I shall post MY character designes...from comics to other endevors. EG.game designs monsters painting and all that junk *_*

Hope you guys enjoy.

ZEO...

for my first thing here...a pic of me ^_^. sorta a comic version of me ^_^. 			 			 		 		 		 		 		 	 		 		 			 			 			 		 			 				 					Attached Images


----------

